# Handy Bits And Bobs!



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I have been thinking recently about different tools or equipment that is very useful for making catty's/slingshots, but can't decide what I need
Some of the things I have been thinking of are a band saw and a dremel (rotary tool).

What is the most important tool for you for making a slingshot?

Cheers Luke


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth (Sep 10, 2011)

Sandpaper?

yeah sandpaper, but bandsaws and dremels are great...


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I already have plenty of sand paper









Cheers Luke


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

a good quality 2nd cut rasp and some cheap metal files

then a bandsaw, pillar drill and drum sanders and a Dremel

And cloth backed sandpaper

lots of it


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Forgot to add*

I currently own: files, sandpaper, wet and dry paper, drill press, jigsaw

Cheers Luke


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

hmmmm, what more do you need really, a bandsaw is the next step. Or a scroll saw


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

think band saw it is!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

you will wonder what you did without one!!

im without mine until friday when i can order some more blades and its terrible. feel completely lost


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

I'll second the bandsaw - so much easier once you have one and more versatile than a scroll saw!


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Would you recommend a dremmel or any rotary tool? I was looking at them for shaping and sanding as its hard to get a nice round edge. I know a router would be best but do not have much space and can be dangerous

Cheers Luke


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

LBurnett said:


> Would you recommend a dremmel or any rotary tool? I was looking at them for shaping and sanding as its hard to get a nice round edge. I know a router would be best but do not have much space and can be dangerous


there is a thread recently that goes into detail on that subject, i will try and find it.. my memory is none existent


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Silverline-SILVERLINE-Bandsaw-350W/dp/B003TO0KX6/ref=sr_1_6?s=diy&ie=UTF8&qid=1334771322&sr=1-6

yes/no??

thanks that would be great!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

to be honest, it will be fine. just don't put cheap blades in it


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Have you used one of them before? if so, how are they?









If it's worth the money, yeah I suppose I could stretch haha!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

LBurnett said:


> Have you used one of them before? if so, how are they?


the one in the link will be fine mate, the link i gave you are out of stock so the wait will just be a pain.

Like i said, i have learned that good blades make all the difference! and the worst blade I bought was £15 branded as 'Draper', the best is 'Dakin Flathers' and are only £9 go figure


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

the bandsaw is available on amazon for £120







They take stock on the 27th. I'm in no rush as it would be a birthday present, haha









Cheers Luke


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

do it then mate, well worth it


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

I would definitely recommend a decent dremel, it makes shaping and smoothing a lot easier - there's a video on here where GKJ uses just a bandsaw and a dremel to make a fantastic shooter out of a piece of 1" HDPE. It really showcases the usefulness of a rotary tool!


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I've watched that mate, haha









Have you seen this one mate?




 <-- this is what inspired me to think about getting a dremel!

Cheers Luke


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

I haven't seen that one, cheers Luke - watching it now!


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Very good how he does it!








the advantage with a band saw over the jig saw i have is that with the jig saw, cuts become wonky and are loads harder to cut out


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

LBurnett said:


> Very good how he does it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe GKJ uses a custom 1/8th" blade for the really tight radius and neat finish , your new bandsaw will likely come with 1/4" with a 6 or 8 tpi for rip cutting. Just so you know


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I haven't ordered it yet









Would it be better getting a different blade then?


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

they all have there uses and pros/cons.

I use a half inch 4 tpi rip blade exclusively as it goes through anything and curves can be made with multiple straight lines.

I have picked up a second bandsaw that will have 1/8th in that will not go through the stuff the other blade will but can cut curves much neater leaving less finishing work.

I recommend using and learning the ways of the saw (lol) with the blade that comes with and you will gain your own knowledge on what requirements you have. I only pointed the blade thing out as one extreme will not do the other and vice versa


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Okay thanks mate


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a dremel, and I have used it a time or two making slingshots, but usually not. I'm not a big fan of them, or any of the mini high speed rotary tools. They do have their uses and can be used to turn out good quality products, but IMHO, it requires more skill and practice to do it, and is not a great deal faster than hand tools. For a quarter of the price, you can usually go to a flea market, or pawn shop and get a whole handfull of files and rasps that, with a little cleaning and much less practice will produce results just as good, and be more versatile for other things as well.

One of the most used items in my entire shop is a simple little foam and metal drum sander that mounts into a drill press, handheld drill, lathe or anything else that spins. The trick is to get one that is slotted so you can tuck one end of a piece of flat sandpaper into the slot, then wrap the rest around the drum rather than having to buy preformed sleeves. I can use it to round over edges, smooth out rough sawmarks, true up inside curves, and sand flats, as agressively or as precisely as needed depending on what grit paper I put on it. It's also a good way to use up sanding belts that fail at the glue joint but still have good grit on the paper. I wouldn't want to have to be without at least one, You can also make your own if you have access to a lathe, some scrap wood, and an old mousepad or some other type of thin foam. You can use just about anything to lock the paper into place, just drill a hole down the center, cut a slot into it epoxy in a shaft of some sort that will fit your drill chuck and cover with something relatively springy. use something just a little smaller than the central hole to jam in there and hold the end of the paper. You don't have to neatly wrap the paper and tuck both ends into the slot, it works just fine with one end flapping loose, as long as it's the one that has the abrasive facing out when the drill is turning.

The one I use the most is about this size, roughly 3 inches in diameter and about 4 in tall.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

jskeen said:


> I have a dremel, and I have used it a time or two making slingshots, but usually not. I'm not a big fan of them, or any of the mini high speed rotary tools. They do have their uses and can be used to turn out good quality products, but IMHO, it requires more skill and practice to do it, and is not a great deal faster than hand tools. For a quarter of the price, you can usually go to a flea market, or pawn shop and get a whole handfull of files and rasps that, with a little cleaning and much less practice will produce results just as good, and be more versatile for other things as well.
> 
> One of the most used items in my entire shop is a simple little foam and metal drum sander that mounts into a drill press, handheld drill, lathe or anything else that spins. The trick is to get one that is slotted so you can tuck one end of a piece of flat sandpaper into the slot, then wrap the rest around the drum rather than having to buy preformed sleeves. I can use it to round over edges, smooth out rough sawmarks, true up inside curves, and sand flats, as agressively or as precisely as needed depending on what grit paper I put on it. It's also a good way to use up sanding belts that fail at the glue joint but still have good grit on the paper. I wouldn't want to have to be without at least one, You can also make your own if you have access to a lathe, some scrap wood, and an old mousepad or some other type of thin foam. You can use just about anything to lock the paper into place, just drill a hole down the center, cut a slot into it epoxy in a shaft of some sort that will fit your drill chuck and cover with something relatively springy. use something just a little smaller than the central hole to jam in there and hold the end of the paper. You don't have to neatly wrap the paper and tuck both ends into the slot, it works just fine with one end flapping loose, as long as it's the one that has the abrasive facing out when the drill is turning.
> 
> The one I use the most is about this size, roughly 3 inches in diameter and about 4 in tall.


the trick here is finding one, when i go looking i just get blank stares or they direct me to the dremel stuff, guess its time to use he google function again


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

jskeen is right, absolutely right! the best tool in the workshop for shaping! (next to hand tools of course) they work best in a pillar drill

if you want something simple to get started, but replacement sanding drums are a pain to get and a pain to change

http://www.axminster...-kit-prod21961/

if you want something a little better, these are EXPENSIVE but unbelievably good I have 2 and will get at least 2 more in differing sizes, paper can be bought and used from pretty much anywhere (cloth backed works best, even cheap belt sanding belts cut to shape), its fast to change too

http://www.axminster...=CARROLL&page=1

jskeen and NewCon, if you have not tried one of these little beauties I recommend you do


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I think it depends upon what tool you feel better to use, on the wood and the raw antler you're starting. I like starting from a big antler and with a knife, then a rasp until I got the raw shape. Again knife, rasp and if I need a bit of dremel (very rarely anyway). The third part is with sand-paper that I use to carve even, especially to make parts of anatomical shapes. Cheers, Bob.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

akmslingshots, on your second link, which one would be best? theres two choices









Cheers Luke


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

also, what size???


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

The one i use the most is a mini, 25mm x 50mm but beware those prices are each!

I have a bigger one and will get myself a smaller one also but will almost always use the one above exclusively


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Been told by my dad that we unfortunately don't have enough space for a band saw, as he has just bought another motorbike









I am probably aloud a scroll saw though, I know they are not the best but they are better than a jig saw, haha









Any suggestions for scroll saws?


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

don't buy cheap... just sold mine on


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

What did you have? made me worried now







haha!


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Variable-Speed-Scroll-406mm-Throat/dp/B000RO8JYI/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1334851442&sr=8-15

Too cheap??


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Clarke-CSS400B-16-Scroll-Saw/dp/B006JOM6D0/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_i ????


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

I had a clarke cheapy one and it did the job fine although these days I'd pay more for a better quality unit with a proper dust blower and variable speed. A lot of it depends on what material you will be cutting, generally the more expensive the machine then the wider range and thicknesses of materials it will cope with. If just looking at simple board cuts then the clarke will do the job fine until you get more space and can get a bandsaw!


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

yeah only plan to use it on multiplex etc, until I get better and begin to use better woods and then get a bandsaw









Which one would you say to get?


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

LBurnett said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I have been thinking recently about different tools or equipment that is very useful for making catty's/slingshots, but can't decide what I need
> Some of the things I have been thinking of are a band saw and a dremel (rotary tool).
> ...


handtools a good blade=knife
powertool Dremmel


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

if I was to know what i did now this is what i would get on a budget

http://www.axminster...saw-prod724456/

a little tip as well Luke, if you see something you like the look of just copy/paste the model or whatever it is followed by review into google and thats the best real life info you will find, other users that own what you are looking at. There is a review for almost everything


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

so you recommend that one mate?

Thanks for the tip, I always do that anyway


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

am just saying that's what I would go for on a limited budget if i was to buy another... The only reason I got rid of the one I had was it would not go through hardwoods

If you have a problem using ebay/amazon etc. your screwed

axminster are the best company for after sales i have EVER come across!! and everyone i know that uses them says the same, if you were to have a problem they will sort it and fast


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

cool man! How much is delivery to Lincoln?

Cheers Luke


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

have a look on there website? its free after you spend so much


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

okay will check it out..


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I take it 28mm is plenty of space?


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey burnett I got a cool little bandsaw called a busy bee, it has a built in 5 or 6 inch disc sander also... I'm really not sure what the machine stays on for longer, the sander or bandsaw, either way for 70 bucks used I did well, if you can find one similar I suggest it, or even just a place to mount the sandpaper...


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

LBurnett said:


> think band saw it is!


buy a clamp table. Mount your jig saw blade up, it works as good as a bandsaw and is way easier to keep a varied stock of blades. Then the table can be used for filing and shaping after


----------

